# Cork People



## Purple (31 Oct 2006)

Do Cork people in general have a chip on their shoulder about Dublin?


----------



## dontaskme (31 Oct 2006)

Purple said:


> Do Cork people in general have a chip on their shoulder about Dublin?


Yes. 
Cork people believe, or profess to believe that Cork is the real capital (biy).
See www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com for further info. It's a website dedicated to furthering the cause of secession for the Rebel county. (It's only half serious, like.  )


----------



## pat127 (31 Oct 2006)

Is humour allowed in Letting off Steam? A Corkman came up to Dublin in search of fame and fortune. As he made his way along the quays from Hueston, he heard shouting coming from somewhere close by. Looking over the parapet he saw a man struggling in the water. Without a moment's thought he threw off his cap and long overcoat and jumped straight into the Liffey. When he saw the Corkman coming, the drowning man cried "Thank you! Thank you", "You've come to save me!". Yerrah, I have not" said the Corkman, "I just want to know where you work!".


Northside Dub and proud of it.


----------



## ninsaga (31 Oct 2006)

Purple said:


> Do Cork people in general have a chip on their shoulder about Dublin?




..what gives you that idea!


----------



## legend99 (1 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Do Cork people in general have a chip on their shoulder about Dublin?




As a proud Cork man I won't allow this slur to pass unchecked. No chip on anyones shoulder down here...why have a chip on our shoulder when we simply know we are better at everything????


----------



## Vanilla (1 Nov 2006)

No, I don't think so. As Legend says, Cork people are above that sort of thing because of their natural superiority. However Dublin people may believe Cork people should have a chip on their shoulder about them because they ( wrongly ) think *they* are superior. As this post is by someone neutral ( Kerry and proud) you can take it that I am right.


----------



## gramlab (1 Nov 2006)

Dublin?
Dublin?

Is there another city outside of CORK?


----------



## purplealien (2 Nov 2006)

Is Dublin that very small county with all the pretentious people .........


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2006)

I find Cork people a bit wooden to be honest.


----------



## Firefly (2 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I find Cork people a bit wooden to be honest.


 

Clubman, given your somewhat recent tendency to dissect other poser's comments on grounds of grammer, would you care to expand on your use of the term "wooden"?

Firefly


----------



## efm (2 Nov 2006)

Firefly said:


> Clubman, given your somewhat recent tendency to dissect other poser's comments on grounds of grammer, would you care to expand on your use of the term "wooden"?
> 
> Firefly


 
I believe that Clubman is trying a merry jape! He is associating the fibrous qualities of cork with the word wooden - hilarous


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2006)

Vanilla said:


> No, I don't think so. As Legend says, Cork people are above that sort of thing because of their natural superiority. However Dublin people may believe Cork people should have a chip on their shoulder about them because they ( wrongly ) think *they* are superior. As this post is by someone neutral ( Kerry and proud) you can take it that I am right.


A Kerry person sticking up for Cork people. I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2006)

gramlab said:


> Dublin?
> Dublin?
> 
> Is there another city outside of CORK?



Cork has a population of about 120'000. The greater Cork area has 380'000 (2006 census). That's a town that thinks it's a city. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice place and may well be nicer than Dublin. I have never lived there so I don't consider myself qualified to comment. It's just that in my experience Cork people have a preoccupation with knocking Dublin. Is it regional insecurity or is there some other reason? People from Galway or Waterford or Belfast or Limerick (or other large towns) don’t seem to have the same obsession.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (2 Nov 2006)

pat127 said:


> Is humour allowed in Letting off Steam? A Corkman came up to Dublin in search of fame and fortune. As he made his way along the quays from Hueston, he heard shouting coming from somewhere close by. Looking over the parapet he saw a man struggling in the water. Without a moment's thought he threw off his cap and long overcoat and jumped straight into the Liffey. When he saw the Corkman coming, the drowning man cried "Thank you! Thank you", "You've come to save me!". Yerrah, I have not" said the Corkman, "I just want to know where you work!".
> 
> 
> Northside Dub and proud of it.


 
your safe, there was no humour in the above post


----------



## Bamhan (2 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Cork has a population of about 120'000. The greater Cork area has 380'000 (2006 census). That's a town that thinks it's a city. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice place and may well be nicer than Dublin. I have never lived there so I don't consider myself qualified to comment. It's just that in my experience Cork people have a preoccupation with knocking Dublin. Is it regional insecurity or is there some other reason? People from Galway or Waterford or Belfast or Limerick (or other large towns) don’t seem to have the same obsession.



Yes they do, I have worked in Waterford, Limerick, Dublin and Cork and everyone outside of Dublin likes knocking Dublin.
Nothing personal I am sure against anyone in particular just something us folk 'down the country' like to do.


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2006)

Bamhan said:


> Yes they do, I have worked in Waterford, Limerick, Dublin and Cork and everyone outside of Dublin likes knocking Dublin.
> Nothing personal I am sure against anyone in particular just something us folk 'down the country' like to do.



Yes, but not with the same venom or volume.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Nov 2006)

> A Kerry person sticking up for Cork people. I never thought I'd see the day.


 
Lived in Cork for the bones of 5 years. In general I found Cork people to be genuine, straightforward, generous and humerous. They don't take themselves too seriously. They are very welcoming to 'outsiders'. I never noticed any Dublin knocking going on, but maybe I was too busy fielding Kerryman jokes!


----------



## dontaskme (2 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Cork has a population of about 120'000. The greater Cork area has 380'000 (2006 census). That's a town that thinks it's a city. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice place and may well be nicer than Dublin. I have never lived there so I don't consider myself qualified to comment. It's just that in my experience Cork people have a preoccupation with knocking Dublin. Is it regional insecurity or is there some other reason? People from Galway or Waterford or Belfast or Limerick (or other large towns) don’t seem to have the same obsession.


 
A lot of the population of cork lives outside the city boundaries. Glanmire, Sallybrook, Riverstown have all seen rapid growth in recent years, yet they are still classified as being in the county and for some reason it suits the county council to retain the status quo. 
As to why knocking Dublin, well, you could understand a Waterford or a Limerick person knocking Cork or Dublin, but a Cork person will hardly waste his time knocking Waterford or Limerick.  
Cork is the biggest city in a hundred fifty mile radius of itself, which probably explains some of the resentment.
On a more serious note, Dublin is perceived as getting much more infrastructure development - Cork train station is a good example. Cork contributes a lot in taxpayers money but does not get as much of a return.


----------



## NOAH (2 Nov 2006)

Its a simple fact, Dublin gets 80% of the investment, Cork get 10% and the rest of us get the other 10%. It pains Cork to see how well they manage the 10% and they just wonder what the country would be like if the roles were reversed ie Cork with 80% and Dublin with 10%.  The other 10% would be surplus to requirements as Cork would do so well with that 80%. We live in hope.

noa-


----------



## ajapale (2 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> A Kerry person sticking up for Cork people. I never thought I'd see the day.



As a Kerry person I must say that it is very rare indeed to find a Kerry person running down Cork people


----------



## Imperator (2 Nov 2006)

I have lived and worked in Cork, Waterford, Limerick, Mayo and Dublin (and am from Cork).  

People in counties other than Dublin sometimes knock Dublin because they are concerned that Dublin people are looking down on them, but that's about it in my experience.  Cork being second city (I'm not bringing Belfast and more complicated geopolitics in here!) generates a degree of bravado and confidence that is manifested as competition (or venom?) with others, especially in the first city. The other complaints I have heard about Dublin are infrastructure and news.  "The midlands could be under a foot of snow, but it wouldn't make it on the news." etc.

Dublin people, in my varied experience of living, working and dating in the capital, have a very poor opinion of anybody outside the M50, and the phrase "down the country" is used frequently, and with a natural air of superiority.  Personally, I don't mind a slagging about my background, but resent a set of assumptions being made about me regarding education, sophistication etc., which has been the case in Dublin only.  Dubs are big fish in a small pond, and might be more hurt than is warranted when some of the smaller fishies bite back.

Mayo people are the friendliest people I have ever met, but they can't drive for nuts.

Imperator (father from County Cork, mother from Dublin City)


----------



## NOAH (2 Nov 2006)

are  you by any chance suggesting that the standard of driving in Cork stands up to close scrutiny?? or should we not go there. I have been all over Ireland and Cork dont do too bad on the friendly front either.

noaa


----------



## scuby (2 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's a nice place and may well be nicer than Dublin. I have never lived there so I don't consider myself qualified to comment. It's just that in my experience Cork people have a preoccupation with knocking Dublin.



your point Purple ? you have never lived here and then you say that "we have the preoccupation with knocking dublin", however you started the thread giving out about cork people....
while we are at it, why don't we pick on kilkenny TOWN, for being a city when it's really a town/big village... wexford and tralee would be bigger


----------



## liteweight (3 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> It's just that in my experience Cork people have a preoccupation with knocking Dublin.



Let's be fair here Purple...they hate Kerry too!


----------



## Superman (3 Nov 2006)

Did you hear about the Corkman with an inferiority complex?
He thought he was only as good as everyone else.


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2006)

scuby said:


> your point Purple ? you have never lived here and then you say that "we have the preoccupation with knocking dublin", however you started the thread giving out about cork people....


 I just asked a question! Most of my in-laws are from Cork, I know loads of Cork people and I spend quite a bit of time there. I go there on my holidays and think west Cork is one of the nicest places in the world. I have nothing against Cork!! I just find that they have a thing about Dublin and Dublin people. There are loads of things wrong with Dublin and Cork may well be a much better place, I don’t know as I have never lived there. The reason I asked the question is I find that when I meet Cork people they tend to bring the conversation around to how much they dislike Dublin and how much better Cork is. It is always done in a light hearted way and it all stays very friendly but I don’t find that people from other parts of Ireland initiate the same sort of conversation nearly as often. So I don’t have a point, I have a question.



scuby said:


> while we are at it, why don't we pick on kilkenny TOWN, for being a city when it's really a town/big village... wexford and tralee would be bigger


 Fire away.


----------



## Imperator (3 Nov 2006)

Noah

in answer to your post:

1. No
2. No
3. I never said they did

Imperator


----------



## madisona (3 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I find Cork people a bit wooden to be honest.



That may have something to do with the Pfizer factory. fumes get in the air.


----------



## madisona (3 Nov 2006)

ajapale said:


> As a Kerry person I must say that it is very rare indeed to find a Kerry person running down Cork people



except in their cars.


----------



## bazermc (3 Nov 2006)

gramlab said:


> Dublin?
> Dublin?
> 
> Is there another city outside of CORK?



since when is cork a city? 

i thought dublin (our nations capital) is the only city in ireland


----------



## bazermc (3 Nov 2006)

ok if cork people hate dublin so much why is there loads of them here with that annoying accent

if they hate dublin so much they should F**k OFF back to where they came from


----------



## ninsaga (3 Nov 2006)

Question....


Purple said:


> Do Cork people in general have a chip on their shoulder about Dublin?





bazermc said:


> ok if cork people hate dublin so much why is there loads of them here with that annoying accent
> 
> if they hate dublin so much they should F**k OFF back to where they came from



..... arrogance sorta springs to mind...


----------



## brian.mobile (4 Nov 2006)

Purple said:


> Do Cork people in general have a chip on their shoulder about Dublin?


 
Yes, yes I'm afraid we do. The folks on the People's Republic Of Cork affectionaly call it Dumpland.

BM


----------



## scuby (5 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> ok if cork people hate dublin so much why is there loads of them here with that annoying accent
> 
> if they hate dublin so much they should F**k OFF back to where they came from




typical Dub jackeen.... revert to bad language and contempt for anyone outside of dublin...
what annoys me about dublin is when (if) they win a game of football or hurling they think they deserve to win the championship, as if it's their god given right


----------



## SteelBlue05 (5 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> ok if cork people hate dublin so much why is there loads of them here with that annoying accent
> 
> if they hate dublin so much they should F**k OFF back to where they came from


 
Typical cocky Dublin attitude. Readers can subsitute "Cork" in the quote above for the county of their choice to undestand a lot of Dublin peoples attitudes to folks from "down the country".

You see, a lot of your country cousins are in Dublin for nothing more than a job. We dont want it that way but thats the way Ireland is. And I am sure Dublin people love Dublin on bank holiday weekends when they have the dirty place all to themselves, and the country cousins are at home in the clean fresh air of the "down the country" areas.

You see, take the "country cousins" outta Dublin and what are you left with? A dirty sprawling concrete mess with bad attitude.


----------



## Marion (5 Nov 2006)

> Do Cork people in general have a chip on their shoulder about Dublin?



Why would they?

Marion


----------



## liteweight (6 Nov 2006)

scuby said:


> typical Dub jackeen.... revert to bad language and contempt for anyone outside of dublin...
> what annoys me about dublin is when (if) they win a game of football or hurling they think they deserve to win the championship, as if it's their god given right



I must admit I was taken aback by Bazermc's post. I don't agree with him and I'm a Dubliner who has never had a problem with anyone because of where they come from. It takes all sorts and they come from all walks of life and are found in city and country alike. However, I think the above post and some others are all part of the same 'stereotypical' type of thinking. I like Cork people. I find them friendly and courteous when I'm down there.


----------



## Lauren (6 Nov 2006)

Interesting post...Lived in Australia/NZ for nine years and when people asked me where they were from I always said Ireland (I'm from Dublin)...Had a few colleagues from Cork working with me and when asked they always said Cork......


----------



## Purple (6 Nov 2006)

liteweight said:


> I must admit I was taken aback by Bazermc's post. I don't agree with him and I'm a Dubliner who has never had a problem with anyone because of where they come from. It takes all sorts and they come from all walks of life and are found in city and country alike. However, I think the above post and some others are all part of the same 'stereotypical' type of thinking. I like Cork people. I find them friendly and courteous when I'm down there.


I agree with everything you have said.


----------



## Wexfordman (6 Nov 2006)

*Populations is not a criteria for city status*



Purple said:


> Cork has a population of about 120'000. The greater Cork area has 380'000 (2006 census). That's a town that thinks it's a city.
> People from Galway or Waterford or Belfast or Limerick (or other large towns) don’t seem to have the same obsession.


 

Purple,

Afraid you are a bit off the mark here. City status is not simply dependent on population, and if it was Dublin itself may not even qualify as a city when compared to other "real cities" around the world.

Most (in fact all I think) of Irelands "Cities" were granted city status by our "ruling monarch" of the time dating back to the 1500's. City status was at the time was more dependent on the area containing a diocesan cathedral. 

Hence, Cork, Limerick, Waterford, Galway and Kilkenny are perfectly justified in calling themselves cities. To argue otherwise is more along the lines of begrudgery the OP was talking about.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_status_in_the_United_Kingdom

P.S I realise the above is UK orientated, but is relevent to Ireland today also.

Wexfordman


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Nov 2006)

I still don't see why they have to have their own edition of , though...


----------

